# sliding door leak



## greenlabel (Apr 17, 2011)

I have water leaking thru the sliding door. the water is leaking from the door dripping inside the track where it cant drain outside. I think the water is hitting the glass and making its way thru the frame and then dripping inside the track. Is there anyway to prevent it? would silicone caulking around the outside where the glass meets the frame work?

thanks


----------



## nealtw (Apr 17, 2011)

Your local glass repair outfit can reseal the glass and you should check the gasket between the slider and the fixed window


----------



## lh66 (Apr 18, 2011)

Resealing it should correct this issue


----------



## siriuschaos (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the age of the door?  If its older than 10 years replace it if the wallet allows. Is the door vinyl or wood.? Most people never bother to repaint their door until they realize they should have. At this point the wood is mildewed and rotten and will only continue to fail. Don't forget that's a big piece of glass that could fall right out of the sash. New doors or new sashes even will fix the problem readily. Look outside at the sill. You should see little slots/holes perhaps an inch in size spaced every 24". These are for drainage. Ensure they aren't plugged withdebris/paint/caulking.


----------

